# cabinet + psu recommendation for ultra cheap office PC



## sandys (Jan 9, 2013)

hi guys,
I'm planning a 30 pc deployment at my office - I have chosen the following config for a sub-15K PC

Intel G620 
Asus P8H61 
4GB DDR3  
500 GB HDD
USB mouse + keyboard 
AOC 16 inch display

I am trying to be very prudent about my cabinet, fan and PSU for this config since I am worried about downtimes due to power problems. Which PSU + cabinet should I go for to be at a very cheap cost ? I was thinking of Zebronics Gold series or the VIP series before I read some of the stickies on this thread.

However, I am wondering whether I should still go for one of those, since my rig is pretty low powered.

Which cabinet would you suggest (side question: can I buy tool-free/thumb screws separately and use them on any cabinet, since I know more expensive cabinets come with them)

Should I try to install a 120 mm fan in this kind of a rig to enhance circulation/cooling ?

thanks!!!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jan 9, 2013)

Dont go for ZEBRONICS and other local stuffs. Get a FSP Saga 2 500W or a Corsair CX430 V2 and a cabinet like a CM Elite 310 . This would do for an office pc.

The cost would be ~ 4K.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 9, 2013)

iBall Cabinet with PSU at around 1.5k would be more than enough for your need.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 9, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Dont go for ZEBRONICS and other local stuffs. Get a FSP Saga 2 500W or a Corsair CX430 V2 and a cabinet like a CM Elite 310 . This would do for an office pc.
> 
> The cost would be ~ 4K.


hahha!! what? a 500W psu for a non-gpu office rig?
i doubt he will ever use more than 200W during normal usage.

try these :
Antec Basiq BP350 350W Power Supply
Theitdepot - Antec Basiq Series 300W Power Supply (BP300P)

any cabinet will do.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

this would suit you nicely, any mid tower zebby cabby will do 
total cost is 2.6k

Though you WILL be fine with some local PSUs since your rig isnt all that taxing


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2013)

Here, we don't need a very good PSU and VS350 is the best branded PSU choice. However, if OP is in very  tight budget, he can opt for a Frontech 700W PSU around 700 bucks. This one comes with sleeved cables and a big 120mm fan and offers better build quality than most of the local 450W PSU available. One of my friend running i3 3220 + HD 6670 GDDR5 with it for couple of months now without any issues. So I think for a G630, it is okay.

Another thing, currently in local market G645 is available at almost same price of G630. So OP should eye for it


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



But the problem is nobody knows how is the quality of that PSU. Only brand name doesn't matter, quality matters, too.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 10, 2013)

i think hardware-secrets stopped doing low-tier/budget psu's 

that was my no. 1 source for power related stuff.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> i think hardware-secrets stopped doing low-tier/budget psu's



They never did much reviews of low-end PSUs, except for CX430.


----------

